# Medical advice please



## NikkiandJohn (Sep 6, 2008)

I am seeking to move over with my Partner who is a Sprts Coach. Howver I hav a pre existing medical condition so wondered what advice anyone could give me. Ive had conflicting advice so far. 

I have to get 6 sets of pills a month in the Uk so is there a scheme for this like an anual Fee etc
Any advice would be useful especially if there is a brochore online. 

John


----------

